

Show HN: I've made a tough math game that you guys might like it - ilija139
http://0.mk/safe-breaker-r

======
wccrawford
Mastermind is a "tough math game" ?? It's a guessing and logic game, nothing
to do with math. And it's not tough.

~~~
ilija139
I posted it here exactly for this reason. Many of the app's 'regular' users
complain that it's too tough and can't solve it.

------
Khao
Looks fun but I am wondering why does this app have access to my contact list?
Seems unusual for a game

~~~
HNatWORK
I also will not be installing games on my phone that require access to my
contact list.

~~~
ilija139
Then wait for the new update. :)

~~~
HNatWORK
Will do!

